# Planning 2009 Party and Yard Haunt



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Well it's that time of year again! WOOHOO, I promised the wife I would wait until Sept 1st before I started putting stuff up in the house this year hahah. Anyway This year we or fortunate to have Halloween fall on a Saturday! I was wondering how everyone is planning their events? I was thinking Halloween party on Friday the 30th and the yard haunt on the 31st for the kiddies of course . What is everybody's plan of attack? I would do it all on the same night but that would be insane! We usually don't end up taking everything down until midnight of the yard haunt at the earliest!

Some pics of Halloween 2008!

Yard Haunt:




























My little ghoul! lol


----------



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

My little ghoul waiting for the next victim!










Got Fog?










My daughter trying on my yard haunt costume. One of my fav Halloween pics ever!



















She takes her haunting VERY serious! lol


----------



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Me and my little one....










2008 Halloween party!

The Host 










I'll have to edit more pics from the party to post...I've got like a million of them!!!


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

We're doing our annual Halloween Party outdoor movie night on the 30th, and then I am having a separate Girl's Night Halloween party on the 31st. It is easy this year, since they are so close together I am just making double the food all at once instead of having to prep for two different parties on two different weekends.

We are keeping our no costume theme for the party since everyone asked us to stick with our request from last year of having everyone come in Halloween themed pj's.


----------

